# Music volume spikes too high after mute or phone call



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

If you take a call or give the car a voice command, it mutes the audio while the call is in progress. However, when the call ends the music comes back "full force." I'm concerned this sudden spike might even damage a speaker. It would be really nice if the music would just ramp up from 0 to its previous volume ( let's say in 2 seconds.)

Has anyone else seen a thread on this? Has there been an enhancement request submitted?

Cheers,
Foo


----------



## ColoDriver (Nov 16, 2018)

I agree, it would be better to start the volume softly and ramp up to where it was, not start high and ramp down.
I haven't seen a thread, but I have submitted several bug reports on this. Any time music is muted, e.g. from a call or the mute button, volume comes on higher than where is was set and ramps down.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

I have not heard this on any of the 7 different firmwares I've been on so far. The sound has always returned at exactly the same volume it was prior to the interruption -- but it does return at once, not progressively (which is fine for me as I do not listen at really high volumes). It may feel like a "spike" to you, esp. if you had the music on high volume and the interruption was at low volume and lasted a few minutes, but the volume is no higher than before the interruption.

I agree it would be a nice feature to have a choice of resuming at the same volume, or resuming on a ramp up to the same volume.

PS. Note that "damaging the speakers" is not going to happen, even if it it abruptly gets you into the loudest heavy metal song at the loudest part at maximum volume -- you cannot overdrive the system that way. Your ears, however, might never recover from listening at that volume ;-)


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone else have the issue where audio/music volume spikes immediately after a phone call? After the initial spike it levels out but I'm constantly worried it's gonna blow my speakers. I assumed it would be fixed with a firmware update, yet so far no such luck. Am I the only one having this issue?


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup I hate that bug. 

I have a few apps on my iphone that play audio “as a phone call” and the bug happens all the time.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you for merging my post @mods so that it gets significantly less visibility. /s

Is one extra thread (worded and titled differently) really clogging the forum?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EvanVanVan said:


> Thank you for merging my post @mods so that it gets significantly less visibility. /s


I really don't understand why some people take such exception to moderator attempts to organize the forums.

Why would you want someone who is searching for this issue to have to look through several identical threads?
Adding your post to an existing thread on the subject also bumps that existing thread to the top, so that it gets significantly more visibility.
The people who have the same problem and originally posted in the thread can get notified that there are updates.



> Is one extra thread (worded and titled differently) really clogging the forum?


I think the mere fact that you're worried about your particular post getting enough visibility answers that question.

Discloser: I was not the mod that moved your post, but it appears to have been the correct decision.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

garsh said:


> I really don't understand why some people take such exception to moderator attempts to organize the forums.
> 
> Why would you want someone who is searching for this issue to have to look through several identical threads?
> Adding your post to an existing thread on the subject also bumps that existing thread to the top, so that it gets significantly more visibility.
> ...


I don't think I would click on this thread myself while browsing. The title, "Ramp volume on return from Mute," doesn't seem to relay the issue very cleanly (no offense, OP). IMO, my original title (something along the lines of, "Music volume spike after returning from phone call?") would do a better job at grabbing people's attention and recollecting an issue they may also have.



> Discloser: I was not the mod that moved your post, but it appears to have been the correct decision.


Technically, sure, there's no reason not to combine the threads. But in practice, it's just over moderation...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EvanVanVan said:


> I don't think I would click on this thread myself while browsing. The title, "Ramp volume on return from Mute," doesn't seem to relay the issue very cleanly (no offense, OP). IMO, my original title (something along the lines of, "Music volume spike after returning from phone call?") would do a better job at grabbing people's attention and recollecting an issue they may also have.


Agreed. I can update the title. How about "Music volume spikes too high after mute or phone call"?


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

Sure, thank you


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks to some fine posting, moderating, and topic rewording these two threads which I previously ignored were now noticed by me 
And I can agree this has annoyed me several times.
I'm not sure it is really an overshoot but that your ears got used to the quieter volume of the voice, but a slower ramp would solve it.
I will note you can edit your navigation voice volume in the navigation gear icon.
Most of the time I experience this, though, is when Waze interrupts with an alert over a bluetooth voice call.
I realized I could adjust that volume higher by scrolling up in the short time of the announcement.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Thanks to some fine posting, moderating, and topic rewording these two threads which I previously ignored were now noticed by me
> And I can agree this has annoyed me several times.
> I'm not sure it is really an overshoot but that your ears got used to the quieter volume of the voice, but a slower ramp would solve it.
> I will note you can edit your navigation voice volume in the navigation gear icon.
> ...


It's not your ears got used to it.

It's easy to measure/record it, if you want. It's a very annoying bug.

On iOS you can set waze to come in as a "call". This really exacerbates the problem. I run Google Maps and V1Driver the same way. So I have 3 apps that can switch to HFP and back for a short HFP alert and then get blasted by the radio momentarily returning to the wrong volume and then it corrects itself fairly quickly. But it depends on what you were listening to as to how much you jump out of your skin when it screws up. It does it every time.

Not sure if this is what you meant by alert over a Bluetooth phone call. Or you got a waze alert during a real phone call.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

EvanVanVan said:


> Anyone else have the issue where audio/music volume spikes immediately after a phone call? After the initial spike it levels out but I'm constantly worried it's gonna blow my speakers. I assumed it would be fixed with a firmware update, yet so far no such luck. Am I the only one having this issue?


I'm worried I'm gonna blow a speaker (or my ears) too. Sometimes it can be pretty nasty/startling.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> It's not your ears got used to it.
> 
> It's easy to measure/record it, if you want. It's a very annoying bug.
> 
> ...


Yes this is what I meant, unless you are already listening to your phone's music over bluetooth, Waze/Google Maps makes a "phone call" over bluetooth to interrupt a Car's audio to send nav instructions and alerts. And yes this is where this problem is the worst.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Yes this is what I meant, unless you are already listening to your phone's music over bluetooth, Waze/Google Maps makes a "phone call" over bluetooth to interrupt a Car's audio to send nav instructions and alerts. And yes this is where this problem is the worst.


Yeah, if you are already streaming over bluetooth from the phone the spontaneous app (e.g. Waze) does not invoke HFP. In fact, it can/will just do "Ducking" (lower the music while it speaks).
This is all decided by the phone itself and the car has no idea Waze just spoke on top of the music stream and it just looks like a single constant stream to the car.

So yeah, streaming music from your phone would avoid this bug. Unless you get a real phone call. Not sure what happens there. I don't get that many calls. It's the apps like waze that is annoying with this bug.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

I _think_ (fingers crossed) this has been fixed in 50.6? I was calling someone and hanging up like 6 times in a row trying to test it...I didn't notice the spike, but wasn't sure if it was due to different music, call/music volumes, etc.

I also rebooted the car/tablet the other day for the first time since I got it in September. Which was [email protected]'s suggestion last week but I didn't try it at the time because I didn't think it would have any effect. Maybe they forwarded the email to the engineers like I asked...

Anyone else on 50.6 still having the issue?


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

EvanVanVan said:


> I _think_ (fingers crossed) this has been fixed in 50.6? I was calling someone and hanging up like 6 times in a row trying to test it...I didn't notice the spike, but wasn't sure if it was due to different music, call/music volumes, etc. I also rebooted the car/tablet the other day for the first time since I got it in September. Which was [email protected]'s suggestion last week but I didn't try it at the time because I didn't think it would have any effect. Maybe they forwarded the email to the engineers like I asked...
> 
> Anyone else on 50.6 still having the issue?


Wow, good catch. I think you're right, it is fixed.

Whoo hoo. I hated that bug.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmmm, I’m not sure that it is fixed. I got 50.6 this eeek and I’m pretty sure I was still getting this. But will pay attention. 

It was annoying AF.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I could trigger it at will with an app that uses hands free protocol. It’s definitely fixed for me on 50.6 and I could reproduce it without even making a call which is why I found it so annoying. Calls were the least of the problem. I run 3 apps that use HFP (same as a phone call when enabled) on iOS with Google Maps, Waze and V1Driver. I jumped out of my skin constantly if any of these apps announced anything. And V1Driver automatically starts as soon as the car wakes up.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Not fixed in 50.6. Definitely.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Ive had the same bug ever since I took delivery of the car.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Can report that this bug definitely still exists on 50.6.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

Confirmed too many times during a road trip this weekend, not fixed yet. :[


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

EvanVanVan said:


> Confirmed too many times during a road trip this weekend, not fixed yet. :[


Agreed. I swear it worked for bit but now confirm also it's not fixed.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

It's still not fixed in 2019.5.15... seriously... I would have thought this would be an easy one.


----------



## THX723 (Feb 1, 2019)

+1 @ fear of blowing out the speaker(s). I have filed this bug several times using in-car bug report. Whether they were actually heard by Tesla is another question.

Smells like a software logic bug with the core audio. It appears to be switching from _BT Phone_ audio to I_n-Car_ audio (e.g. Slack music, radio, etc.) before restoring last known volume level of new audio source.

This bug is greatly exacerbated when the _BT-Phone_ audio is cranked up. Oh those poor unsuspecting passengers!


----------



## ColoDriver (Nov 16, 2018)

Still not fixed in 2019.8.3.

I've filled bug reports on this several times too. Eventually all the sev 1 and 2 defects will get fixed and they'll finally get to the 3s and 4s, but sooner rather than later would be nice.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

And.... it's not fixed in 8.4 either.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I’m still on 5.15 but found this thread googling for this problem. It’s really starting to get annoying. I had this problem on my flagship Pioneer head unit in my old car too, wouldn’t expect Tesla to have a seemingly easy bug to fix like this.

Side question, does the audio volume automatically adjust to cabin noise? I couldn’t find a setting for it.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

pdp1 said:


> I'm still on 5.15 but found this thread googling for this problem. It's really starting to get annoying. I had this problem on my flagship Pioneer head unit in my old car too, wouldn't expect Tesla to have a seemingly easy bug to fix like this.
> 
> Side question, does the audio volume automatically adjust to cabin noise? I couldn't find a setting for it.


I believe it does and you can't turn it off. I suspect it has something to do with that feature too. Not sure if it's based on noise or speed.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Still not fixed in 2019.16.2.... ugh.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

So i'm on 20.4.2 now and while the new arcade games are awesome, this problem is still not fixed!!

I've also noticed that the problem occurs when switching to the radio from streaming (If the streaming stops because of a connection problem). So the issue is not just bluetooth related. The next time your LTE goes down... try switching between slacker and the radio.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

foo said:


> So i'm on 20.4.2 now and while the new arcade games are awesome, this problem is still not fixed!!
> 
> I've also noticed that the problem occurs when switching to the radio from streaming (If the streaming stops because of a connection problem). So the issue is not just bluetooth related. The next time your LTE goes down... try switching between slacker and the radio.


I think it has a problem when there is silence. So for just a moment after a call there is no sound, it auto adjusts (incorrectly), then sound starts playing (you get blasted) and it quickly brings it back down.

So when you have no sound due to lost LTE, and you switch to radio, it's the same thing.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> I think it has a problem when there is silence. So for just a moment after a call there is no sound, it auto adjusts (incorrectly), then sound starts playing (you get blasted) and it quickly brings it back down.
> 
> So when you have no sound due to lost LTE, and you switch to radio, it's the same thing.


Whatever it is, this problem has got to be more important then Beach Buggy's...


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

foo said:


> Whatever it is, this problem has got to be more important then Beach Buggy's...


You'd think.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I noticed the volume going up and down with the turn signal sound a few days ago. I've never heard that before. Just not sure what was in the background that was changing volume, possibly I was making a phone call at the time.


----------



## ColoDriver (Nov 16, 2018)

Mine has done this since day one. I periodically file bug reports on it, but so far nothing.
It used to be that the volume would spike after muting the radio, USB or streaming. Now it's just the radio, so some small improvement, but still not fixed and still annoying.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

2019.32.11.1 (yup V10) It's still there... ugh.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yep...first thing I said when I got the first beta of v10 was dammit...this bug still exists. I guess they just don't even use phones in California.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone noticed when you finish a phone call the music volume spikes for a brief period before returning to normal. I’m doing my best to turn the volume way down before I take a call, but I forget sometimes.

Is this a common issue? Are there any settings that can fix it?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

F0ZZ said:


> Has anyone noticed when you finish a phone call the music volume spikes for a brief period before returning to normal. I'm doing my best to turn the volume way down before I take a call, but I forget sometimes.
> 
> Is this a common issue? Are there any settings that can fix it?


Yes, unfortunately this is a known bug that several other owners have experienced. (See above... I've merged your question with a year-old thread on the topic.). The bug doesn't seem to affect everyone, though, which may be one reason why Tesla hasn't tracked down the cause or come up with a solution yet.

All I recommend is to file a bug report every time it happens (hold down the right scroll wheel, wait for the beep, and say something like, "Bug report, music volume spiked after phone call ended.")


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This still a common issue that frustrates me every day. Not just after phone calls (really, more often when Waze makes an alert over bluetooth), but I also notice it now every time I get in the car and play resumes. It's like the volume goes to 100% then scrolls down to the correct volume. 

I recently saw a video of a hacked Tesla computer showing its console and when sounds were played, you could see it adjust volume up and down sequentially to make a fade. I think that is what is going on here, in an attempt to have a smooth ramp between volumes, they issue a string of commands to do so and it is too slow.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Not fixed. I still have in in.latest fw


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> Not fixed. I still have in in.latest fw


This happened the other day and it was so loud it actually hurt my ears.


----------



## Herewego (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally!! I thought I was the only one with this bug.. Horrible taking a call.. Then BOOM!! music comes on full force.. Glad my ears aren't the only ones that have been hurt.. Happy there's a support group here..


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Have experienced this before, but more frequently since 2019.36.2.4. It actually sounded like the subwoofer blew, but system seems to be OK.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

This is happening to me after autopilot warnings now too. If im playing music and autopilot warns me to touch the wheel....or it gets confused by the lanes and warns to take over. the volume spikes just like after phone calls.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m hearing the same thing. After any interrupting sound, the volume spikes. Hopefully they fix it soon.


----------

